# Hybrid SS/3d Printed Toolpost Indicator Holder.



## Ken226 (Sep 12, 2022)

I love my Edge Technology toolpost indicator.  It's is fantastic but not reversable.  I've always had to break out the mag base to indicate the face of a part.

Not anymore.  A good compliment to the Edge Technology indicator.  (I hear Edge Technology has a new model out that is reversable, and comes with a bore/hole indicating attachment.)

I made the metal part out of a piece of scrap stainless, and 3d printed the holder mount.  Oh, and i epoxied in a thread insert.





















I modeled a modified version that has an extension, so it can be mounted in a standard AXA/BXA tool holder.   I'll put it on Thingiverse, for anyone interested after I print and test one.


----------

